# dappled boers



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi i am looking to buy these doelings they are 10 months and the seller said they are pure boer but doesnt have papers...

Do they look to be pure boer? And would they be good breeding stock?

i showed these pics to some locals who re sell boer goats he said they dont look like boer but again i would like to know your guys opinion 

Shes asking 300 each and i know there crappy pics for critque
Sorry


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, those are not purebred. The dappling is from Nubian lines most likely. Pretty small for 10 months old.

Now I dont know if they think they are pure or if they are lying. But in either event, if they done even know their own goats or are lying, Id not buy from them. Cause if they will lie about something obvious, there is no telling what they would be willing to lie about

As for the price, not even close. If they were pure and the size they should be, maybe. But I wouldnt pay anything over $100 a piece. But as mentioned, I wouldnt trust her to be truthful. So if she has any diseases, she wouldnt say so Im sure.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Even being a dairy person, those don't look full boer to me. First of all, the ears look too short to be boer. Both, especially the second, look to have a daintier bone structure, more like a dairy breed would. Plus, both of their faces look much narrower to me than a boer's would be...very reminiscent of a dairy breed. My guess is that they are about half of some dairy breed..I would almost say Nubian, because that coloring is fairly common with them..however, the ears make me think otherwise. My guess is that one parent was a full or high percentage boer, and the other was a mixed breed dairy goat.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah ima pass on these....

Thanks guys! My dappled hunt still on the go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

